# Any good stretch mark remedies?



## christymo (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's my other big problem! Ever since I had my kids I've had awful stretch marks on my tummy and hips. I did gain a lot of weight, but now I'm finally losing it and the stretch marks seem to be really pronounced. Has anyone had any success getting rid of them, or making them less noticeable?


----------



## ayce (Jul 29, 2005)

i've heard self-tanning stretch marks makes them less obvious. i'm not sure if its supposed to be tanning the white/red areas ONLY (to 'even' it out with the surrounding skin color) or the whole area...


----------



## jmg (Aug 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* DRY skin brushing! (hmmm ..I know ..I've mentioned this quite a lot ..hope I don't sound like a broken record) ..LOL! 
Seriously ...it's really good for tightening the skin, ridding toxins, getting circulation going, etc. It has to be a natural bristle brush (nothing synthetic). Dry brush before you get into the shower and always brush towards your heart...starting at your heals and work your way up. Between 4 - 8 strokes each area! Problem areas can do circular brushing on top of regular to bump up cellulite loss and toning.

Tell me more about Dry skin brushing!!!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 11, 2005)

And that really works Kim??




Seems too easy! lol


----------



## redrocks (Aug 12, 2005)

That sounds interesting and easy. I will have to get a brush and give it a shot!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 12, 2005)

hmm thats really interesting ive never heard of that before. i think i might give it a try too


----------



## Marisol (Aug 13, 2005)

Found an article on MSN that might be helpful.

*5 ways to avoid and lessen the appearance of stretch marks.*

They're the bane of some women's existence, and a nuisance to countless others. They're stretch marks, and while most adult women have them (it's estimated that 90 percent of women acquire them when pregnant), they're hard to live with. While there's no potion or treatment that can completely remove stretch marks, there are some steps you can take to avoid getting new ones and to make the old ones look better.

*Exercise. *Stretch marks form when the skin stretches quickly, such as when a teenager hits a growth spurt, or when a woman's belly bulges from pregnancy. This rapid growth causes the collagen and elastin fibers deep in the skin to break, creating purple or red lines on the surface (these lines turn silvery with age). Because stretch marks can also form from gaining weight, exercising regularly is key. It staves off weight gain, thereby keeping skin taut and preventing stretch marks.

*Use AHAs or retinoids.* The redness of new stretch marks is what makes them most obvious. But AHAs and the retinoid Retin-A have been proven to help fade this redness. That's because both products stimulate collagen renewal underneath the skin, "repairing" the tears gradually. They also slough off dead skin cells on the surface, making the marks smoother and less dimpled. Because Retin-A is prescription strength, its effects are more noticeable.

*Be wary of magic lotions.* Cocoa butter and other topical moisturizers make stretch-marked skin feel smoother and softer, but they do little to actually fade the marks.

*Try lasers for more dramatic results.* Using lasers to lighten and repigment stretch marks is a relatively new concept. Forward-thinking dermatologists use a pulsed dye laser to fade red marks, and can now add pigment back to silvery, older marks with lasers like the ReLume laser. Both types of therapy require multiple treatments; some burning or pain may be involved, although it's generally minimal.

*Be cautious with prescription skin creams.* Some creams that are used to treat rashes or other conditions are steroid-based; steroids actually thin the skin, making it very easy for stretch marks to form.

Source


----------



## Holly (Aug 13, 2005)

I have an answer for you, but it isn't cheap. I feel your pain. I had horrid strech marks on my tummy and hips after my daughter was born.



I went in for laser (red erbium/pulse dye) treatment. After four treatments I am pleased to report a dramatic improvement in the stretch marks.



They had been purple, raised,thick, and wide like wide wale corderoy. The laser treatment reduced them dramatically in depth, length, texture etc. If you go to the website keylaserderm.com to see some pictures.(I haven't been there in years, so I hope it is the same. Dr. Key was my Dr., but there are laser docs all over the country treating stretch marks. Good luck.





Originally Posted by *christymo* Here's my other big problem! Ever since I had my kids I've had awful stretch marks on my tummy and hips. I did gain a lot of weight, but now I'm finally losing it and the stretch marks seem to be really pronounced. Has anyone had any success getting rid of them, or making them less noticeable?


----------



## Sofia (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't dry brush, but I do use that type of brush in the shower and I love it. I use it with Dove soap and my skin just feels so soft afterwards. It seems like a good idea, but I don't know if I would be able to keep up with it the dry brushing. I'll have to try this just for the soft skin factor.


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 16, 2005)

i definately can vouch for the effectiveness of lasers in treating stretch marks! if you are really serious about working on them and are ready to invest some money in it, you will most likely be thrilled with the results. mine were also thick, some were thinner as well. they really, really bothered me, and i took the step finally (after they were white and two or three years old) to go to a top laser specialist in my area (washington dc...google dr.tina alster and dr. elizabeth tanzi), and i am more than estatic with the results. i went to the beach and wore a kikini for the first time in 3 years this summer and they have faded so much that they are hardly noticable at all.

like the other poster mentioned, those lasers are very effective. and i would also ask about the new fraxel laser. the difference in the tone and texture of my skin is so dramatic!

and there is something to dry brushing as well! i tried it before the laser treatments and it tightened my skin and restored some color back to my stretchmarks, which amazed me. i never thought my skin could be as tight again, and it really does work! hope this helps.


----------



## Shanel (Aug 16, 2005)

I know that Mary Kay's Visibly fit body lotion is great!



I use it, I know many women who do use it, IT is supposed to reduce the appearence of streatchmarks, cellulite, spiderveins, vericose veins. Its only $22 bucks a bottle. And ALL mary kay products are guarenteed!



So its not like a risk to be "weary of"


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 19, 2005)

wow! i went and bought a natural brush and tried the dry brushing and it really does work! i mean....it is a little too soon to see about how it will affect my stretchmarks, but the blood circulation in that area was definately increased. i did my whole body just before my shower, and i thought it actually felt pretty good. and afterwards, my skin felt softer and tighter! i am definately going to continue to do this! thanks for the tips naturally!

jessica


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 22, 2007)

i use cocoa butter when i tan and it helps, and also i use a stretch mark fading product from avon that i was pretty impressed with..


----------



## Aprill (Feb 22, 2007)

I use cocoa butter


----------



## Maggie2 (Feb 23, 2007)

I am using the naturalis stretch mark treatment. Works for me! Hope it works for you also.


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Maggie2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am using the naturalis stretch mark treatment. Works for me! Hope it works for you also. can i ask a question about the naturalis treatment? well...first i guess....does it work on old stretch marks or were yours new when you used it? and what sort of difference have you noticed? skin tone? have they actually been reduced? i used their milia product and was AMAZED that it worked! everyone had told me you can't get rid of milia...dermatologists and estheticians....and everyone says the same about stretch marks...so i was wondering how well yours improved....


----------



## anjanasadil (Feb 24, 2007)

hey all, where can i buy one of those body brushes you guys are talking about? the one for dry brushing the body??? and what do they look like?


----------



## Momo (Feb 24, 2007)

I have three very large stretch marks on one side, and four on the other. They look like claw marks from a big cat or something. I think I'll just get a tattoo over them! haha


----------



## Ally3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I am using it for my tummy since I lost 10 kg. Hope this helps.


----------



## -KT- (Feb 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have three very large stretch marks on one side, and four on the other. They look like claw marks from a big cat or something. I think I'll just get a tattoo over them! haha I have seen tattos over stretchmarks and they look kinda weird.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Feb 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *-KT-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have seen tattos over stretchmarks and they look kinda weird. You have to get a really good tattoo artist so that a tattoo over stretch marks or any scar looks good.


----------



## katana (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think all stretch marks will ever entirely disappear, just fade away with time.....and lotions!

Try using some vitamin E and Cocoa Butter, It helped my stretch marks on my outter sides/thighs fade, and my sister swears by the stuff, shes had some major results from it!

Also, try using a self tanner, just not too much, I find it helps "cover them"


----------



## anjanasadil (Feb 27, 2007)

can someone pleeeeeease tell me where to find a body brush made for dry brushing? i was looking in CVS and didnt see it!!!


----------



## Kathy (Feb 28, 2007)

I used Palmer's Cocoa Butter formula for Stretch Marks when I was pregnant and didn't get ANY stretch marks! Not sure if it'll work on existing ones, but it can't hurt.


----------



## blonde65 (Feb 28, 2007)

I think dry skin brushing is excellent, I've been doing it for over twenty years and its really satisfying when you do it in the sunlight and you see all the dry skin flying off, lol! It certainly works well for circulation. OMG there is an advert on the TV as I type about stretch marks, it's for a product called Bio Oil. Wouldn't that be cool if it solves the stretchmark problem. I've seen it in the shops but I don't know if they sell it in the States. Back to dry skin brushing, I don't know if it will help your stretchmarks but it helps with circulation and is excellent for getting rid of dry skin. I have KP and it helps that too. HTH

Originally Posted by *anjanasadil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can someone pleeeeeease tell me where to find a body brush made for dry brushing? i was looking in CVS and didnt see it!!! Try the Body Shop, they sell them in there in the UK.


----------

